# Karen Straughan, an INTP or INTJ?



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Your thoughts?


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I think she is INTJ


----------



## BlueMarlin (Jul 13, 2012)

INFJ, according to her.
http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=h97RsyEAPk0


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting. Its interesting that some of her mannerisms as well as speaking style is similar to mine as a fellow INF.


----------

